

Ding Dong - ogtfaber
http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/23/dingdong-heres-the-new-craze-in-photo-messaging-apps-and-its-addictive/
Here’s The New Craze In Photo Messaging Apps And It’s Addictive
======
Kapura
Maybe I'm missing something crucial, but it seems like snapchat on a map
without the ephemerality (which was, as I see it, one of the major draws of
snapchat). Am I incorrect about this? Is there something I'm missing?

Also maybe I'm too noided, but I never feel like sharing my gps coordinates
with friends (or anyone, really).

------
christof
love that I can share when I like (and not if I don't), very simple and
straight forward for friend locating. Assume they learned a lot from Loopt &
Co in the way they designed the interface

------
epynonymous
i know one of the founders for this app, i think he's in germany now.

------
kpljaskovova
Addictive app as same as the ding dong cookies :)

